# Longines Heritage Military 1940



## NightScar (Sep 4, 2008)

via: http://forums.timezone.com/index.php?t=tree&goto=7564334&rid=0#msg_7564334

Proud to celebrate its history and achievements, Longines is expanding its Heritage collection with a reimagined military model from the 1940s. The Longines Heritage Military draws its inspiration from a watch created for members of the British Royal Air Force (RAF). Stanley Turner, a highly-decorated radiotelegraph operator aboard an RAF aircraft during the Second World War, wore this model around his wrist. The watch once owned by Mr. Turner was recovered and offered to the Swiss brand by a young English collector, who inspired the current reissue. Thus, Longines is celebrating the 100th anniversary of the RAF in its own way.

*Technical Specifications: 
The case, in stainless steel, measures 38.5mm. It has an AR-coated box-form sapphire crystal and it is water resistant to 30 meters.









Movement is the Swiss automatic Longines caliber L888.2 (base ETA A31.L01) with 21 jewels, 25,200 vph and a power reserve of 64 hours. Functions are: hours, minutes, and central seconds.









It has a silvered Opaline dial with vintage spraying. This mist of fine droplets in black paint, a first for Longines and performed entirely by hand, makes each and every piece unique while mimicking the oxidation found on the original design from 1940. 12 Arabic numerals and blued steel hands.









It comes on a 19mm green aged leather strap and a green NATO strap with steel buckle. Strap changing tool.*


----------



## Quartersawn (Nov 20, 2008)

If they made a version without the sprayed spotting on the dial I would consider buying this watch.


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

Good looking watch. Not sure how I feel Re the fake ageing ......


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## vexXed (Sep 15, 2015)

Would have been perfect without the spotting.

I see they also added a description and info on the caseback. Early photos showed a plain caseback.


----------



## Pun (Sep 2, 2015)

It’s a damn good looking watch, a very unique dial treatment indeed. I’ll buy if it sings a song to me. 

Awaiting eagerly for the first audition...


----------



## Humanfactor (Feb 21, 2008)

I really like this watch and have been considering purchasing it. But a couple of things are stopping me. 1. I have mixed feelings about the Faux Patina (sprayed black spots). I guess I feel a bit more negative about it. I think if they did this watch without the Faux Patina, it has enough vintage styling to easily represent this time period. 2. If that is a snap-on case back (even true to its origins) I would not like that design. Alternatively, there is the Heritage 1945, which is really a fine looking time-piece.


----------



## Buschyfor3 (Nov 12, 2018)

The blued hands are a very nice touch. Longines really does well with the visual design elements of their heritage watches; the only place I generally fault them is in their insistence on long lugs, but this one looks much more compact.


----------



## richterto (Oct 3, 2014)

This watch just hit up on my radar. I'm very interested in the design and the size. I just need to see one in person first. I take it that this hasn't hit any ADs yet?


----------



## bwgrayson1980 (Mar 19, 2017)

I haven't seen any yet. I also haven't seen anyone on Instagram in Europe wearing them yet.


----------



## richterto (Oct 3, 2014)

I asked my local AD about this watch and while there aren't any in the country yet, they confirmed that it was available for order from Switzerland.


----------



## sfnewguy (May 20, 2006)

I love this watch and pulled the trigger from an AD on Black Friday. But I am annoyed about the delay in its release. It was supposed to have been released by October/November and now hearing sometime in January/February.

I just learned of another option from Eddie Platts of Timefactors The Smiths version of the RAF issue watch - without the spotting - it has an ETA 2801, but a bit smaller at 36mm.










So I am tempted to cancel the order for the Longines 1940, get the Smiths and allocate the money for the new Omega SMP Diver. It would entail spending more money on the long run, but Longines not being transparent when they will release this watch is beyond annoying.

So would you cancel and get the Smiths?



NightScar said:


> via: http://forums.timezone.com/index.php?t=tree&goto=7564334&rid=0#msg_7564334
> 
> Proud to celebrate its history and achievements, Longines is expanding its Heritage collection with a reimagined military model from the 1940s. The Longines Heritage Military draws its inspiration from a watch created for members of the British Royal Air Force (RAF). Stanley Turner, a highly-decorated radiotelegraph operator aboard an RAF aircraft during the Second World War, wore this model around his wrist. The watch once owned by Mr. Turner was recovered and offered to the Swiss brand by a young English collector, who inspired the current reissue. Thus, Longines is celebrating the 100th anniversary of the RAF in its own way.
> 
> ...


----------



## richterto (Oct 3, 2014)

sfnewguy said:


> I love this watch and pulled the trigger from an AD on Black Friday. But I am annoyed about the delay in its release. It was supposed to have been released by October/November and now hearing sometime in January/February.
> 
> I just learned of another option from Eddie Platts of Timefactors The Smiths version of the RAF issue watch - without the spotting - it has an ETA 2801, but a bit smaller at 36mm.
> 
> ...


I was also taking a close look at the Smiths. The price is definitely much cheaper with the Smiths and if you don't like the spots then it also has the aesthetic edge over the Longines. Longines has better brand identify and heritage to me than the Smiths since I don't believe there's any relation between the current owner of this brand and the company that made these watches originally for the RAF. I had specifically asked my AD whether the Heritage Military watch was in stock in Switzerland and they came back to me with a definitive "yes" so its release must be imminent.


----------



## Humanfactor (Feb 21, 2008)

richterto said:


> I was also taking a close look at the Smiths. The price is definitely much cheaper with the Smiths and if you don't like the spots then it also has the aesthetic edge over the Longines. Longines has better brand identify and heritage to me than the Smiths since I don't believe there's any relation between the current owner of this brand and the company that made these watches originally for the RAF. I had specifically asked my AD whether the Heritage Military watch was in stock in Switzerland and they came back to me with a definitive "yes" so its release must be imminent.


A very nice alternative, but a bit too small for me and I also agree about the brand identity and it's relationship to this specific model. Not sure if Smiths created this style. But it would be great if Longines would consider a Fauxpatina free version.


----------



## richterto (Oct 3, 2014)

Humanfactor said:


> A very nice alternative, but a bit too small for me and I also agree about the brand identity and it's relationship to this specific model. Not sure if Smiths created this style. But it would be great if Longines would consider a Fauxpatina free version.


I would love Longines to make the black dial version of the Smiths watch. On paper 36mm does seem small but may not be too small given the vintage styling. It's still larger than the original size.

Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## melb (May 20, 2013)

This is one classy watch!


----------



## rjstuf001 (Jul 21, 2011)

I've been keeping an eye on this watch for a while, I find the whole thing intriguing and would love to see it in the metal before deciding. Looking at the product page on the Longines e-shop website, the dial doesn't show that "vintage spraying" as they call it. Could it be that they decided to give up on that idea and release it with just a regular cream dial? This would explain the long delay.


----------



## richterto (Oct 3, 2014)

rjstuf001 said:


> I've been keeping an eye on this watch for a while, I find the whole thing intriguing and would love to see it in the metal before deciding. Looking at the product page on the Longines e-shop website, the dial doesn't show that "vintage spraying" as they call it. Could it be that they decided to give up on that idea and release it with just a regular cream dial? This would explain the long delay.
> 
> View attachment 13760783


That would be interesting if it turns out they backed away from the black spray paint. I'm indifferent to it either way but then again I've never seen it in person.

Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## commanche (Dec 10, 2014)

rjstuf001 said:


> I've been keeping an eye on this watch for a while, I find the whole thing intriguing and would love to see it in the metal before deciding. Looking at the product page on the Longines e-shop website, the dial doesn't show that "vintage spraying" as they call it. Could it be that they decided to give up on that idea and release it with just a regular cream dial? This would explain the long delay.
> 
> View attachment 13760783


I think this could be just the case of lower res picture. I just checked their website again and the the black speckles were still there.








But here is wishing that you are right!


----------



## Carl.1 (Mar 27, 2006)

The spotting on the Longines is a shame i think.
The Smiths is just perfect for me and i particularly like the fact it has a NATO stock number which just makes it feel a bit more true to the design.


----------



## rjstuf001 (Jul 21, 2011)

commanche said:


> I think this could be just the case of lower res picture. I just checked their website again and the the black speckles were still there.
> View attachment 13768869
> 
> 
> But here is wishing that you are right!


Actually the Longines official website (your screenshot) shows the speckles, and the Longines e-shop website (my screenshot) shows a clean cream dial. I guess we'll have to wait and see when it comes out!


----------



## sfnewguy (May 20, 2006)

I'm officially out. I canceled my order. I will either buy the Smiths or possibly buy the 1940 once it hits the sales forum.

Either, way Longines with its lack of transparency on when it will be released and the delays - possibly to try to get the stupid spotting effect on the dials right - lost one customer as a result.


----------



## rjstuf001 (Jul 21, 2011)

sfnewguy said:


> I'm officially out. I canceled my order. I will either buy the Smiths or possibly buy the 1940 once it hits the sales forum.
> 
> Either, way Longines with its lack of transparency on when it will be released and the delays - possibly to try to get the stupid spotting effect on the dials right - lost one customer as a result.


It's absolutely ridiculous that Baselworld 2019 is right around the corner and this 2018 "release" hasn't even been released yet. I agree it's probably because of issues with the spotting effect, which is a shame because the watch would be perfect without it in the first place.


----------



## 707mm2 (Aug 23, 2018)

> I'm officially out. I canceled my order. I will either buy the Smiths or possibly buy the 1940 once it hits the sales forum.


Or maybe buy a genuine 1940's Longines... I don't get why putting more bucks into a replica than what's the original's worth


----------



## sfnewguy (May 20, 2006)

Uh maybe because finding an original 1940 watch would not be easy, as well as the possibility of would be a Franken watch or fake.

You do realize your smug post lays bare your ignorance of the availability and risks associated with vintage watches.


----------



## commanche (Dec 10, 2014)

I give up hunting for this one too. I 'd rather spend a bit more and get SBGM221 with more superior finishing, clean ivory dial and blued gmt hand.


----------



## Carl.1 (Mar 27, 2006)

707mm2 said:


> Or maybe buy a genuine 1940's Longines... I don't get why putting more bucks into a replica than what's the original's worth


New watch new movement, not being afraid to wear an old watch in the rain, not worrying about servicing. Lots of reasons especially if you get the same watch as near as you can.


----------



## 707mm2 (Aug 23, 2018)

> You do realize your smug post lays bare your ignorance of the availability and risks associated with vintage watches.


I'm actually a vintage Longines collector, so I know about all this. This particular model is not this rare, looking from time to time on the bay you can easily find one in quite good condition. There's actually one right now but sadly it's overpriced, but I'm still confident that with a little patience cheaper deals comes up. If you like the style there are even easier finds as lot of "military" style Longines were made in the 1940s with the rather high quality 12.68N and 12L (actually same ébauche) movements or smaller 10.68N/10L. Their finish is definitely something else than the ETAs found in "heritage" watches.

Here's my own 12.68N, quite similar to the RAF 6B/159 but in a fancier calatrava style gold case, found on the bay some years ago :


----------



## 707mm2 (Aug 23, 2018)

> not worrying about servicing


Well, every watch has to be serviced one day...


----------



## Carl.1 (Mar 27, 2006)

707mm2 said:


> Well, every watch has to be serviced one day...


Well of course but you asked.


----------



## appleb (Sep 30, 2015)

If they only added patina on the dial by changing the colour then I would be okay with this watch, but the black specs are a bit too much.


----------



## Carl.1 (Mar 27, 2006)

appleb said:


> If they only added patina on the dial by changing the colour then I would be okay with this watch, but the black specs are a bit too much.


I agree, a little bit too far. Though each dial is apparently individually done. I ended up with a Smiths PRS29am as i felt it was the best out there and no faux anything about it....heat blued hands too!


----------



## sfnewguy (May 20, 2006)

Well many of us do not want to spend the time looking for one, nor do many of us feel knowledgeable enough to determine if a watch on the internet is a cobbled together Franken watch or all -original. Plus with a Vintage watch if a part needs replacement how likely is it you or your watch maker will be able to find one.

So again, many of us prefer a vintage look but a modern watch underneath the dial.


----------



## rjstuf001 (Jul 21, 2011)

Carl.1 said:


> I agree, a little bit too far. Though each dial is apparently individually done. I ended up with a Smiths PRS29am as i felt it was the best out there and no faux anything about it....heat blued hands too!


Any pics of your Smiths? I'm curious to see what it looks like in real life.


----------



## Cerveloguy1976 (May 31, 2017)

rjstuf001 said:


> Any pics of your Smiths? I'm curious to see what it looks like in real life.


The Smiths looks great but I'm concerned about the 36mm size being too small for me. My wrist is just under 7" and have a vintage 37mm chronograph that is right at the borderline for me.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Carl.1 (Mar 27, 2006)

Forgive the photo, i am awful with a camera....

I have a seven and half inch wrist and find i am enjoying these 36mm watches very much. One thing my picture does not capture is the crispness of each numeral, they are each just slightly raised on the dial and are just perfect. The railroad track around the edge is also very sharp and crisp and the heat blued, not painted, hands are stunning. The dial is not white but very slightly off white and is also perfect for the watch. This thing is perfect, well i like it.


----------



## Cerveloguy1976 (May 31, 2017)

Carl.1 said:


> Forgive the photo, i am awful with a camera....
> 
> I have a seven and half inch wrist and find i am enjoying these 36mm watches very much. One thing my picture does not capture is the crispness of each numeral, they are each just slightly raised on the dial and are just perfect. The railroad track around the edge is also very sharp and crisp and the heat blued, not painted, hands are stunning. The dial is not white but very slightly off white and is also perfect for the watch. This thing is perfect, well i like it.
> 
> View attachment 13892339


Thanks for your feedback, appreciate it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rjstuf001 (Jul 21, 2011)

Carl.1 said:


> Forgive the photo, i am awful with a camera....
> 
> I have a seven and half inch wrist and find i am enjoying these 36mm watches very much. One thing my picture does not capture is the crispness of each numeral, they are each just slightly raised on the dial and are just perfect. The railroad track around the edge is also very sharp and crisp and the heat blued, not painted, hands are stunning. The dial is not white but very slightly off white and is also perfect for the watch. This thing is perfect, well i like it.


That looks great! Thanks a lot for sharing.


----------



## abccoin (Jul 18, 2012)

Just came across this thread.... That smith's is a really cool watch. As for this longines, faux patina = no way.
I'm a huge fan of most of the heritage pieces (even the ones with poorly placed dated windows), and really like many of their military theme designs such as the 1938 heritage. But this fake aged dial is really lame, for lack of a better word.


----------



## Hardaway (Jun 21, 2017)

I really like. The hands are really unique. Not sure I can recall seeing anything like them.


----------



## sfnewguy (May 20, 2006)

*UPDATE: The 1940 has been released by Longines*

About 10 days ago, I was notified by the AD where I placed the order (which I canceled) who just wanted to tell me and make sure I did not want to reconsider the cancellation.

I said no as I have moved on. The AD advised that the dial is speckled as originally planned. So for those who had hoped Longines reconsidered this feature, it is there!


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

I tried one of these on at an AD recently, and was surprised by how much I liked it. Gorgeous hands and the dreaded speckling was quite subtle. Not sure it's worth MSRP, but I guess it will show up used or GM for 30% less soon enough. Very appealing watch. Felt just great on my wrist. Here's an iPhone snap in bad AD lighting......










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## CaliMex (Jan 12, 2018)

warsh said:


> I tried one of these on at an AD recently, and was surprised by how much I liked it. Gorgeous hands and the dreaded speckling was quite subtle. Not sure it's worth MSRP, but I guess it will show up used or GM for 30% less soon enough. Very appealing watch. Felt just great on my wrist.


Thanks for sharing your photo! I quite like this watch and may end up getting one if it fits well.


----------



## Cerveloguy1976 (May 31, 2017)

I read an article, can’t remember where though, that said the faux patina is done very well and it was not easily noticed by looking at it. They said it’s a very close representation.

I’ll admit, I wasn’t a huge fan of it at first but seeing this pic is keeping me intrigued and would love to get my hands on one at some point. I’m a big Longines fan in general and lean towards chronograph but would love a vintage or vintage feel military watch like this. I have the BigEye and have absolutely no complaints whatsoever, they just make great pieces and know how to blend vintage & modern IMO.

I’m sure it looks great in person, I’m nervous to see one as I’ve imposed a no purchase 2019 to go on a grail hunt in 2020.

BUT...this one could be a deal breaker (with myself).


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vins_black (May 20, 2019)

Has anyone seen this watch in person? I'm torn between this one and the Oris 65


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

vins_black said:


> Has anyone seen this watch in person? I'm torn between this one and the Oris 65


I tried it on at a dealer. Was surprised how much I liked it. Faux ageing was subtle and well done. Very comfortable and really nice vibe. It's a strong watch, but so is the 65....

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

It is Beautiful!


----------



## CaliMex (Jan 12, 2018)

I tried one on in person and really liked it. This is definitely on my list of watches to own.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## David76 (Dec 24, 2015)

I really like the unique dial of this watch. 
However, there may be a feeling of being so artificial that there may be a person who likes and dislikes depending on it.


----------



## Quartersawn (Nov 20, 2008)

I broke down and bought this watch - sight unseen - when Topper ran a sale about six weeks ago. I was concerned I would be bothered by the spotted dial and that 38.5mm would be too small. Thankfully, both concerns have proven to not be an issue. The spotting is very subtle and not noticeable on the wrist and the watch wears perfectly on my 7.25" wrist. I don't care much for the two straps it was supplied with and since it has a 19mm lug width the options are a bit limited. I bought a 19mm Erika's Original which is comfortable but I'm not convinced I like it on this watch. I currently have it on a 20mm Rios1931 Juchten strap that I had lying around, the strap squeezed right in with no issues and looks like a perfect fit but is not a great color for the dial. I may have a bespoke shell cordovan strap made for it at some point. I am very happy with the watch and wear it often. It keeps great time and has a very long power reserve. The blue hands and the huge crown are superb.


----------



## CaliMex (Jan 12, 2018)

Congrats on your purchase! Do you mind snapping a picture with the supplied green fabric strap?


----------



## Quartersawn (Nov 20, 2008)

CaliMex said:


> Congrats on your purchase! Do you mind snapping a picture with the supplied green fabric strap?


Here you go. I am far from a decent photographer so I will blame my 14 year old camera.

The supplied leather strap is a brownish green color. The fabric strap is green with a grayish tint. It is very nice but doesn't fit my 7.25" wrist well, the tail doesn't tuck out of the way easily for me. Both straps come with tang buckles stamped with the Longines winged logo.

I bought a cognac colored Rios1931 pigskin strap to put on this watch, I hope to get it soon. It is a 20mm strap but I expect it to squeeze in easily.


----------



## CaliMex (Jan 12, 2018)

Nice! Thanks for the photos. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RSL1975 (May 27, 2019)

Love that piece


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Quartersawn (Nov 20, 2008)

EDIT: Forum went wonky on me for a bit...it wasn't displaying this page. Ugh.

I could swear I posted a photo of the fabric strap but I don't see the post...

Here is the watch with the two OEM straps in the box.









Here it is on a Rios1931 pigskin strap. I'm pretty happy with this combo. It fits well and is comfortable.


----------



## RSL1975 (May 27, 2019)

Beautiful piece


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deadfinch (Jun 22, 2020)

Hi all, first post here but I was very excited to see the response to this watch as I've just received mine not too long ago and very happy with it so far.

Like a couple of others here, I too did not care for either of the supplied straps. I felt that both supplied straps were too muddy/dull in color, and wanted something to contrast the dial more so I slapped on a Bulang & Sons strap in Piombo Gray - looks beautiful in my opinion.


----------



## CaliMex (Jan 12, 2018)

Very nice and congrats on your new Longines. I look forward to getting mine soon!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eddieo396 (Oct 25, 2007)

Carl.1 said:


> Forgive the photo, i am awful with a camera....
> 
> I have a seven and half inch wrist and find i am enjoying these 36mm watches very much. One thing my picture does not capture is the crispness of each numeral, they are each just slightly raised on the dial and are just perfect. The railroad track around the edge is also very sharp and crisp and the heat blued, not painted, hands are stunning. The dial is not white but very slightly off white and is also perfect for the watch. This thing is perfect, well i like it.
> 
> View attachment 13892339





Carl.1 said:


> Forgive the photo, i am awful with a camera....
> 
> I have a seven and half inch wrist and find i am enjoying these 36mm watches very much. One thing my picture does not capture is the crispness of each numeral, they are each just slightly raised on the dial and are just perfect. The railroad track around the edge is also very sharp and crisp and the heat blued, not painted, hands are stunning. The dial is not white but very slightly off white and is also perfect for the watch. This thing is perfect, well i like it.
> 
> View attachment 13892339


----------

